# What age were you when you started working for MAC?



## Steel Magnolia (Oct 26, 2009)

A few weeks ago, as I was leaving the MAC counter, the store manager came literally running after me and said I should be working there and to drop in my CV. She knows Im only 17 and still in school and asked me to do an interview for a weekend job. Do you guys think this is a bit mad? Or should I go for it?? Im still in the middle of working on my portfolio (including liquid latex, scar wax, bridal makeup, dramatic stuff etc..) so should I bring it to show her?

Basically to cut a long story short, is 17 too your to work at a mac counter? When did ye all start?
xx


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Oct 26, 2009)

In my opinion, its not really the age that counts, its your experience! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'd say that if the manager came running after you, you def. have what it takes, go for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though, I do have to add that I have never been employed by Mac.


----------



## rosasola1 (Oct 26, 2009)

hmm... in the mac handbook it says you have to be 18... i started at 19


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 26, 2009)

I think you have to be legally considered an adult, mostly for liability issues and stuff.
I just turned 18, so I might apply this summer for a freelance position. idk :/


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 27, 2009)

The legal age for most jobs is 18. But aside from that girl there's no rush! You have so much more to learn hun, I'm not saying you're not a great artist now. But there's so many things I've learned over the years, how to be way more confident (trust me, the makeup industry is cut throat, you want to make sure you're prepared to deal with certain types of picky people) but if you're confident enough and you know you're ready, then I'd say go for it. 

By the way, I'm 22 and I was just recently hired to work for MAC, I start next week, so there's the answer to your initial question lol

I wish you all the best of luck, geez when I was 17 I didn't even wear makeup, go you!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. I rang up today and she said she'd hold the job for me until Im 18 this summer. Cant wait!
x


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_Thanks guys. I rang up today and she said she'd hold the job for me until Im 18 this summer. Cant wait!
x_

 
wow, if she gave you that reassurance you're VERY lucky! not many empoloyers will put a job on hold for someone, especially when they are like a new hire. congrats to you and good luck!


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 1, 2009)

U sound like an awesome MUA.  Good luck next summer!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 1, 2009)

Haha thanks! Lookin forward to it


----------

